# How do I setup start a small shop stall selling asian food in perth or melbourne



## aimadah8081

Hi I am a Singaporean husband and wife intending to setup start a small shop or stall seling halal malay food in perth or melbourne. Can anyone share more information on procedures?


----------



## Andrews

How much you make and how long you stay on your stand will be influenced by a few factors and you can expect your daily takings to be influenced by the weather, events in your area and the time of year (Christmas can never come too soon for a stall owner).


----------



## yankeekim

Holiday calls for lots of presents to be bought and lots of money to be spent. Why not save a little by taking advantage of the deals at YANKEEBUYS!!!


----------



## Editor

I think that the initial target for a new small business should be to keep costs as low as possible and also ensure that your business complies with all of the relevant government legislation. If your business is relatively small from day one then this will allow you to gauge demand in the market for your products and if required invest more money and time in the operation.

Starting from a relatively small operation with relatively small running costs allows you to change direction and also minimises your financial risk in the event that you need to close the business at short notice. I'm sure that if you target the correct market and your products are attractive to consumers then there is no reason why you cannot be successful.

Take advice from anyone qualified to offer advice and good luck!


----------



## ecosway

Anyone here interested to start a franchising business in australia? Or know any australian that would be interested in franchising business?


----------



## jamsrich

Hello Mr.aimadah
Here you can find all organic foods Supplier and sea foods supplier and game meat supplier also.
expatdeli[dot]com


----------

